# News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?



## SebastianThoeing (4. November 2009)

*News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,698768


----------



## Oximoron12345 (4. November 2009)

Naja,
das hätte den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr fett gemacht....es gibt schließlich schon seit etwa 4 Tagen nen englisches Scene Release.....

Und ganz ehrlich, wer auf Biowaregames sowie NWN steht, der wird es sich ohnehin kaufen, hab selber die Choatic Evil zu NWN2 im Regal, sowas muss man einfach original haben als Fan


----------



## Vidaro (4. November 2009)

dass is ja ned so das wilde, das problem dabei ist nur dass das spiel kurz vor ende (bei so 97/98  installiert und danach nichts mehr geht somit muss man die installation abbrechen und kann mit dem bisherigen nichts mehr anfangen bei andren sind sogar ganze DvDs defekt da geht gar nichts...

bei uns standen im Media markt massenweise dieser Versionen rum anscheinend hats noch nich alle händler erreicht


----------



## Oximoron12345 (4. November 2009)

Wenn das Spiel natürlich nicht lauffähig ist, dann ist die Aktion auf jedenfall gerechtfertigt, das kann man seinen Kunden ja nicht zumuten


----------



## darkmatty89 (4. November 2009)

da arbeiten halt auch nur menschen, die fehler machen können. so was kann passieren ist aber kein grund zur aufregung.

mir tut der mitarbeiter leid, der das verpennt hat, vorallem da durch die tausendfache fehlpressung wohl ein enormer schaden für das unternehmen entstanden ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt anscheinend einen kleinen *Workaround*, die fehlerhafte Version doch zum Laufen zu bewegen.
 Offenbar genügt es, das Spiel auf Englisch zu installieren, um den Fehler zu umgehen:

forum.worldofplayers.com/forum/showpost.php

 Ich kann das allerdings nicht bestätigen, da ich selbst das Spiel noch nicht besitze.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Amazon hat die normale Version übringes *NICHT* wieder im Angebot, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Diese wird über andere Händler versandt, die vielleicht noch nichts von diesem Problem erfahren haben. Amazon selber versendet sie nicht. Die CE dagegen ganz normal.


----------



## KONNAITN (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Amazon hat die normale Version übringes *NICHT* wieder im Angebot, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> Diese wird über andere Händler versandt.


   Und zwar für den stolzen Preis von *EUR 69,90.*  *
*Da werde ich mich noch ein wenig gedulden müssen...


----------



## Querkopp (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Also bei meiner Vorbestellung steht noch:

  Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon
  Liefertermin 05. - 07.10.2009


  Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben. 



> In einer offiziellen
> Stellungnahme heißt es: »hiermit bestätigen wir, dass Dragon Age:
> Origins wie ursprünglich geplant am Donnerstag, den 05.11. für den PC
> als Standard-, Collector’s Edition und digitale Version sowie für
> ...


----------



## stockduck (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Gott sei dank habe ich über steam gekauft


----------



## ReapingAnt (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Tja, und ich hatte schon befürchtet, ich müsse auf meine aus Großbritannien bestellte Version länger warten...
 Da diese aber schon gestern morgen versandt wurde, komme ich wohl noch vor dem Wochenende an das Spiel, und das für gerade mal 31 € inkl. Versand. Da kann ich mir von dem gesparten Geld gleich mal Warden's Keep zulegen.

 Zum Thema Dritthändler bei Amazon: Dieser Wucher ist langsam nicht mehr feierlich. Bei der Risen CE war's ähnlich: Kaum war sie bei Amazon selbst nicht mehr im Programm, versuchten einige besonders ausgefuchste Händler sie für 80 € (statt der üblichen 60) zu verschachern. Andererseits ist man natürlich selbst schuld wenn man dann dort kauft. Die örtlichen Händler (MediaMarkt, Saturn, ProMarkt) hatten sie palettenweise zum normalen Preis rumstehen.


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Amazon hat die normale Version übringes *NICHT* wieder im Angebot, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> ...


 Hatte das auch aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen und mich schon gefragt, ob die bei Amazon einen an der Klatsche haben. Aber das erklärt es natürlich.


----------



## Vidaro (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Amazon hat die normale Version übringes *NICHT* wieder im Angebot, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> ...


 ja und somit sogar 5€ teurer als die CE


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



ReapingAnt schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dritthändler bei Amazon: Dieser Wucher ist langsam nicht mehr feierlich. Bei der Risen CE war's ähnlich: Kaum war sie bei Amazon selbst nicht mehr im Programm, versuchten einige besonders ausgefuchste Händler sie für 80 € (statt der üblichen 60) zu verschachern. Andererseits ist man natürlich selbst schuld wenn man dann dort kauft. Die örtlichen Händler (MediaMarkt, Saturn, ProMarkt) hatten sie palettenweise zum normalen Preis rumstehen.


 Zum Glück ist man ja nicht gezwungen, bei solchen Clowns zu bestellen.   
 Ich für meinen Teil führe übrigens eine "Blacklist", in die ich diese Händler eintrage, mit der Konsequenz, dass ich niemals bei diesen Leuten irgendetwas kaufen werde.


----------



## Drag (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

sowas nennt man angebot und nachfrage...wenn das angebot knapp wird, geht der preis hoch, ganz einfach.

zum thema...wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab durch andere quellen ist zwar ein kopierschutz vorhanden, aber auf einfachste weise auszuhebeln


----------



## stffn (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich habe das Spiel gestern im Med.-Markt gekauft und versucht es zu installieren.
 Kurz vor Ende der Installation der 2. DVD kam es zum Abbruch   .(Win7-64 und auch bei WinXP-32)
 Spiel kann in der engl.Sprache aufgespielt werden, da man nur die 1.DVD benötigt.
 Nach Anfrage beim EA-Support  wurde mir mitgeteilt das es zu einer Auslieferung fehlerhafter Datenträger kam, welche nicht alle rechtzeitig zurückgerufen wurden.Auf Rückfrage beim Händler wurde dieses bestätigt und das Spiel kann im laufe dieser Woche umgetauscht werden.
 Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit mit dem EA-Downloader und der Seriennummer des Spiels eine andere Version aus dem Netz zu holen.Allerdings erst ab dem 05.11..
 Kopierschutz sollt aufgespielt sein, da ein Datenträgerabfrage im Laufwerk ausgeführt wird.
 Zum Schluß noch ein Lob an den EA-Support,der wirklich schnell geantwortet hat.


----------



## Demondead (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Das mit dem Kopierschutz ist von irgend so nem Händler in die Welt gesetzt worden und stimmt nach meinen Infos nicht. Es handelt sich um einen Pressfehler der deutschen Standard-Version von DA. Auf der 2. DVD sind 3 Dateien defekt. Dadurch lässt sich das Spiel nicht mit deutscher Sprachausgabe installieren, die Installation bricht bei 98% der 2. DVD ab. Die defekte Version hat die EAN 5030932067203. Auch zu erkennen an einem kleinen gelben Aufkleber eines Spielemagazins (welches wohl?) auf der Folie mit einer 91%-Wertung.

Falls wer die defekte Version schon gekauft hat: Es gibt die Möglichkeit das Spiel auf englisch zu installieren. Wer möchte kann anschliessend durch den Austausch von besagten 3 Dateien mit der Hand am Arm das Ganze mit deutscher Sprachausgabe gehen. ACHTUNG: Das ist NICHT im Sinne von EA und Lichtjahre von ner Offiziellen Lösung weg! Die besteht nämlich in der eben Stattfindenden Rückrufaktion.

Ich gehe aber trotz der Umstände davon aus, dass jeder, egal welche Version und wo diese gekauft wird bis zum WE sein Exemplar in der Hand halten darf.


----------



## Querkopp (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Danke Euch beiden!
 Das ist doch mal eine sinnvolle Erklärung der Sachlage!


----------



## Querkopp (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ah, das Update macht Mut. Hoffen wir mal, dass Amazon Deutschland *nicht* unter "einzelne Händler" fällt.


----------



## Valarius (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ARGHL...

Da warte ich seit Ewigkeiten auf dieses Spiel und dann gibts auch noch Pressfehler?!?! grmphh..

Na ich hoffe auch mal dass Amazon eine funktionierende Version ausliefert.. aber wenn es ja nur um die deutsche Sprachausgabe geht, darauf verzichte ich gerne.... Sparchausgabe muss in Englisch sein!


----------



## Calyptratus (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

"Logistikprobleme"  - aha...
Da hat sich die Propagandaabteilung von EA aber was ganz Originelles einfallen lassen...


----------



## gunair (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich bekam gestern folgende Mail von einem (Uncut) Games Versender aus der benachbarten Alpenrepublik:

"EA gab letzten Freitag bekannt, dass es bei der Pressung der PC Fassung von Dragon Age - Origins leider zu einem Produktionsfehler kam. Aus diesem Grund musste die Auslieferung sofort gestoppt werden.
Laut aktuellstem Informationsstand werden wir die PC Version am 9. November ausliefern können!"

Widerspricht ja ein bisschen der EA Auskunft...


----------



## Demondead (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ja, ganz tolles update, das wusste man alles auch schon vorher...

@Valarius:
Da hättest gestern in MM oder so rennen müssen, die meißten hatten gestern die defekte Standardversion im Regal stehen bis sie durch Kunden oder in Einzelfällen sogar von alleine mitgeschnitten haben, dass es ne Rückrufaktion gibt. Da die englische Fassung auch von der defekten DVD aus installiert werden konnte wär das ne Option für dich gewesen.

@gunair:
Selbst schuld, wozu bestellst du dir auch ein Spiel im Ausland, wenns hier eh uncut rauskommt? Dass Österreich durch die Probleme erst später beliefert wird kann man sich vorstellen. Dass du auf jeden Fall mindestens nen Tag länger warten musst wenn du was im Ausland bestellst. Wenn du genau so gierig auf das Spiel bist wie ich dann würd ich die Bestellung canceln und morgen in einen Elektronik-Großmarkt deiner Wahl aufsuchen 

Ich persönlich warte bis heute Abend, wenn ich bis dahin keine Versandbestätigung von Amazon hab werd ich genau das machen.


----------



## Valarius (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Schon mal jemandem aufgefallen dass bei Amazon nun die Standard Version 69 Euros kosten soll? WIe gut daß ich schon seit fast einem Jahr die Vorbestellung laufen habe, da stehen bei mir noch 45 Euro drinne...

Habe eben grade mal rumtelefoniert:

ProMarkt: Erscheint am 05.11., kostet 49,99

Saturn: Ist da, aber kann nicht ausgeliefert werden, "irgendein Fehler", kostet 54,99

Also ich warte auch einfach mal was Amazon macht, aber ich zahle bestimmt keine 69 Euro dafür.... dann hol ich mir das woanders....


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Valarius schrieb:


> Schon mal jemandem aufgefallen dass bei Amazon nun die Standard Version 69 Euros kosten soll? WIe gut daß ich schon seit fast einem Jahr die Vorbestellung laufen habe, da stehen bei mir noch 45 Euro drinne...
> 
> Habe eben grade mal rumtelefoniert:
> 
> ...


 Wenn Du das Angebot genauer angesehen, bzw. diesen Thread gründlicher gelesen hättest, wüßtest Du, dass es sich hierbei nicht um ein Angebot seitens Amazon handelt, sondern das Angebot eines Amazon Marketplace Händlers ist.  

 Ich finde es übrigens ziemlich peinlich von EA, dass sie mittlerweile offiziell "Logistikprobleme" als Ursache angeben, aber den Pressfehler verschweigen. Jaja, Konzerne und ihre Kommunikationsstrategien - selbst dann noch leugnen, wenn man sie mit runtergelassenen Hosen erwischt.  



Spoiler



Davon abgesehen kann imho so ein Herstellungsfehler passieren, ist mir schleierhaft, warum sie das jetzt nicht wahrheitsgemäß zugeben können - ist ja eigentlich nicht ihre Schuld, sondern der des jew. Presswerks...


----------



## Demondead (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ganz genau, Amazon verkauft die Standardversion nach wie vor für 43,99 Eur. Die 69 Eur kommen daher, dass Amazon selbst derzeit keine Standardversion mehr anbietet weil so viele Vorbestellungen für DA eingegangen sind, dass die jetzt erstmal die Vorbesteller beliefern und wenn dann wieder ein neues Kontingent da ist wird Amazon das bestimmt auch wieder für 43,99 Eur anbieten. Hier noch ein "Beweisfoto" meiner Bestellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aramone (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich war eben im Mediamarkt, die haben die PC Version zwar schon da, aber der freundliche Fachverkäufer wies mich darauf hin, das diese Lieferung fehlerhaft sei und die DVD's nochmal gepresst werden.  Mit einer Veröffentlichung sei anfang nächster Woche zu rechnen.


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ich hoffe "gamestop" zählt zu diesen "großen einzelhändlern".


----------



## Valarius (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Wie dooof, da darf genau die Version mit dem PCGames Aufkleber NICHT verkauft werden... mpff


----------



## Siro1976 (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich hab grad ein ziemliches Deja Vu. Mich erinnert diese ganze Chose an Mass Effect - komischerweise auch von Bioware - wo das deutsche Sprachpaket sich auch nicht installieren ließ bzw nur manuell. Auf englisch konnte ich über DVD wunderbar installieren, nur deutsch schmierte immer ab, so dass man gezwungen war, diese Dateien manuell einzufügen. Ein lustiger Zufall wie ich finde...


----------



## spw (4. November 2009)

*AW:*



Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Naja,
> das hätte den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr fett gemacht....es gibt schließlich schon seit etwa 4 Tagen nen englisches Scene Release.....
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, wer auf Biowaregames sowie NWN steht, der wird es sich ohnehin kaufen, hab selber die Choatic Evil zu NWN2 im Regal, sowas muss man einfach original haben als Fan


 seit 4 tagen?

 Die x box version gibt es schon 2 wochen....so viel zum BÖSEN PC und den "sicheren" Konsolen ........


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2009)

*AW:*

Da fühlt man sich ja an den Bundesliga Manager 97 erinnert   Nur da war es noch schlimmer. Da kam damals eine falsche Goldmaster Version ins Presswerk und als man das Spiel auspackte, befand sich darin eine CD, die nicht mal bedruckt war.    Da musste man damals die CD einschicken und bekam dann eine neue.


----------



## stffn (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hier noch mal zur Beruhigung für alle-ALLES WIRD GUT !!!
 Die Antwort von EA zum den defekten Datenträgern:


Hallo,

 wir bedauern sehr, dass sich ihnen bei der Installation des Spieles derartige Probleme stellen.

 Eine ganz kleine Menge der Spiele, die im Handel steht ist fehlerhaft gepresst und hat leider frühzeitig (vor dem offiziellem Veröffentlichungstermin 05.11.2009) den Weg ins Händlerregal gefunden, bevor diese von uns zurückgerufen und entsprechend ersetzt werden konnten.
 Bitte geben Sie das Spiel unter Angabe dieses Schriftverkehrs an ihren Händler zurück und warten Sie bis dieser neue Ware erhält oder kaufen Sie das Spiel über einen alternativen Kanal.
 Die neue Ware sollte im Laufe der Woche beim Händler erhältlich sein.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihr EA Kundendienst


----------



## SethWinterstein (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Das sieht echt bescheuert aus mit dem USK Logo, gibts wenigstens ein Wendecover? Wenn nicht, wäre ich absofort dafür, dass PC Games in der Zukunft alle Spiele abstraft die keines besitzen bzw. sehr groß in den Heften warnen. Ich finde die Hersteller sollten verpflichtet sein ein anständiges Cover zu liefern, das Bild kommt durch den knapp beschnittenen Kopf nämlich einfach nicht zur Geltung.

 Zum Thema:
 Noch ein Grund vollkommen auf Kopierschutz zu verzichten und das Geld lieber darin zu investieren, die Schwachpunkte auszumerzen und die Leute zu bestrafen, welche die Raubkopien ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Mothman (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Wie die Version mit dem PC Games Award ist fehlerhaft? 
 Ist ja auch für euch nicht so super.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Das sieht echt bescheuert aus mit dem USK Logo, gibts wenigstens ein Wendecover? Wenn nicht, wäre ich absofort dafür, dass PC Games in der Zukunft alle Spiele abstraft die keines besitzen bzw. sehr groß in den Heften warnen. Ich finde die Hersteller sollten verpflichtet sein ein anständiges Cover zu liefern, das Bild kommt durch den knapp beschnittenen Kopf nämlich einfach nicht zur Geltung.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Noch ein Grund vollkommen auf Kopierschutz zu verzichten und das Geld lieber darin zu investieren, die Schwachpunkte auszumerzen und die Leute zu bestrafen, welche die Raubkopien ins Netz stellen.


 Ich fand das klasse bei der CE von Risen gelöst. Da war dieses Games for Windows und das USK Logo auf einem extra Papier gedruckt, welches man abnehmen konnte und man hatte dann eine Packung komplett ohne diese Logos. Sowas müsste es immer geben


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Diverse Telefonate meinerseits haben ergeben, dass die "defekte" Version mittlerweile bei den meisten Händlern (Media Markt, Saturn, GameStop, z.B.) in meiner Umgebung (Raum Mannheim/Heidelberg) verfügbar sind. Lustigerweise wussten die z.T. noch nichts von der Rückrufaktion und waren teilweise recht erstaunt.

 Auch bei Amazon war man nur sehr vage informiert. 

 Die ganze Geschichte scheint ziemlich chaotisch zu sein, ich frage mich wer da wo was verbockt hat...


----------



## Querkopp (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Tja, leider hat nun auch Amazon Gewissheit:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> wir haben eine wichtige Information zu Ihrer aktuellen Bestellung (Bestellnummer im Betreff).
> 
> ...


----------



## aalith (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Diese Mail bekam ich auch gerade.
Der Fehler betrifft also, jedenfalls laut Amazon, auch die CE-Edition, die ich bestellt habe.

Das Wochenende ist "gerettet" ...


----------



## Siro1976 (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> Tja, leider hat nun auch Amazon Gewissheit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das wollte ich auch grad posten. Allerdings habe ich die CE vorbestellt, was mir jetzt spanisch vorkommt, da die ja angeblich nicht betroffen sein soll...


----------



## BensN (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Sone Spinner gestern ham se noch gesagt das auch die PC Version pünktlich ausgeliefert wird.

Und heute hab ich die selbe Mail wie Querkopp bekommen *grml*

Wenn man Fehler macht muss man auch so viel Ar*ch in der Hose haben und dazu stehen.
Ein: "Sorry uns ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, der Releasetermin wird um X Tage (genau Datumsangabe wäre wünschenswert)  verschoben"  hätte ich mir da schon gewünscht.
Nach der gestrigen Meldung ist die Entäuschung heut viel größer.


----------



## xxchris1810xx (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> Querkopp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tja, leider hat nun auch Amazon Gewissheit:
> ...


  Die Mail habe ich auch gerade eben bekomme und ja ich bin auch CE Vorbesteller... echt zum K*****   

 Edit: und jetzt wurde der Artikel auch aus dem Sortiement genommen


----------



## Thunder2097 (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

habe auch diese e-mail von amazon bekommen.hatte mir die ce bestellt.is ja toll.da bestellt man sich ein spiel vor,und bekommt es wahrscheinlich später als andere die es nicht gemacht haben.hmm,fühl mich grad bischen vera...


----------



## Defendor (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Es lebe der 5 Euro Gutschein!


----------



## FYYFF (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Wow 5 Euro!
 Damit ist das Wochenende natürlich gerettet. Wäre ich nicht grad eh krank hätte ich spätestens jetzt storniert.
 Und so wunderbar schwammig gehalten die Mail, keine Angaben vom neuen Datum. Grandios. Danke EA-Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## berlindragon (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hab auch die Mail bekommen, trotz Vorbestellung der CE. So eine ******* . Und dann extra noch beim Media Markt angerufen, die haben weder Infos zur normalen noch zur CE. 

Ich glaub das macht EA extra, damit man beim nächsten mal doch lieber die kack-Download Version kauft.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

So, mir reicht's.

  Da mit der deutschen Standard Version erst in einigen Tagen bis Wochen (wohl eher Letzteres, keiner weiß Genaues) zu rechnen ist, habe ich jetzt meine Bestellung bei Amazon.de storniert und stattdessen DA bei Amazon.uk geordert.
 Da *weiß* ich wenigstens, dass ich das Spiel spätestens Anfang nächster Woche in den Händen halten werde, und davon abgesehen muss ich - als angenehmen Nebeneffekt - auch nur knapp 35 € (Versand inklusive) löhnen.


----------



## LatinoRamon (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Kopierschutz vergessen...... der wheinachtsmann kommt morgen auch zu mir^^
Tja so manche DVD2´s haben es halt in sich.......


----------



## xxchris1810xx (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> So, mir reicht's.
> 
> Da mit der deutschen Standard Version erst in einigen Tagen bis Wochen (wohl eher Letzteres, keiner weiß Genaues) zu rechnen ist, habe ich jetzt meine Bestellung bei Amazon.de storniert und stattdessen DA bei Amazon.uk geordert.
> Da *weiß* ich wenigstens, dass ich das Spiel spätestens Anfang nächster Woche in den Händen halten werde, und davon abgesehen muss ich - als angenehmen Nebeneffekt - auch nur knapp 35 € (Versand inklusive) löhnen.


   Ehm... das Verstehe ich nicht, ist das nicht so das die Versionen sich nicht Unterscheiden? jedenfalls habe ich gelesen das die UK Version genau so ist wie die PEGI und USK Version.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



xxchris1810xx schrieb:


> Ehm... das Verstehe ich nicht, ist das nicht so das die Versionen sich nicht Unterscheiden? jedenfalls habe ich gelesen das die UK Version genau so ist wie die PEGI und USK Version.


 Ich finde leider den Thread im BioWare Forum nicht mehr, aber die UK-Version ist nur englisch, während die deutsche Version multilingual ist. Die UK-Version wird auch nur auf einer DVD ausgeliefert, die deutsche Version dagegen enthält zwei DVDs.


----------



## Rakyr (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hab die email auch bekommen obwohl ich die CE bestellt hab.

 Naja, mir eigentlich egal, ob das jetzt erst ein paar Tage später im Regal steht, denn ich will unbedingt vorher noch das Buch fertig lesen, und davon hab ich erst 1/3!


----------



## berlindragon (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Das allerbeste ist, dass die Raubkopierer schon fleißig zocken und ich als zahlender Kunde warten darf wie ein Idiot. Toll gemacht, EA


----------



## DestinysHand (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also ich stehe morgen früh um 10 Uhr beim Mediamarkt auf der Matte!
Wenn das Spiel dann nicht da ist bin ich ohne scheiss Stocksauer!!!!


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ist doch ganz einfach: wenn meine CE nicht bis zum Wochenende da ist, werde ich wohl auf die im Internet kursierende Version zurückgreifen müssen. Ich habe dabei auch keinerlei Schuldgefühle, weil meine Amazon Bestellung ja nach wie vor aktiv ist und bleiben wird. Ich sehe allerdings nicht ein, warum ich als Vorbesteller noch so lange darauf warten soll. Immerhin habe ich mir das Wochenende schon zum Zocken freigehalten.


----------



## Siro1976 (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich hab zum Glück eh noch Risen vor mir, weswegen mich das nicht so schlimm trifft, aber ne miese aktion ist das definitiv.


----------



## gunman001 (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Logistische Probleme...jajaja...EA Lügen haben ganz kurze Beine. Hier die Info meines Händlers in München:

 DRAGON AGE ORIGINS





     Hier der akuelle Stand zu "Dragon Age Origins":


 -*dt. Version Collectors* verschiebt sich 1-2 Tage, momentaner Termin Fr. 06.11.

 -*dt. Version* Presswerksfehler bei der Herstellung, neuer Termin Do. 19.11.


 Presswerkfehler = logistisches Problem??


----------



## Lexi (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also ich hab grad von Amazon ne Mail bekommen, dass sich meine Auslieferung verzögern wird. 
Dabei beziehen sie sich aber nur auf Dragon Age: Origins nicht auf die eigentlich von mir bestellte CE ... nuja mal schaun was da so kommt nu oder nicht


----------



## Mourning-Blade (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach: wenn meine CE nicht bis zum Wochenende da ist, werde ich wohl auf die im Internet kursierende Version zurückgreifen müssen. Ich habe dabei auch keinerlei Schuldgefühle, weil meine Amazon Bestellung ja nach wie vor aktiv ist und bleiben wird. Ich sehe allerdings nicht ein, warum ich als Vorbesteller noch so lange darauf warten soll. Immerhin habe ich mir das Wochenende schon zum Zocken freigehalten.


 Gott find ich das arm...
 Wenn du dir keine 3 Tage Zeit lassen kannst, dann bestells doch gleich ab... Is doch dein gutes Recht *hust*
 Und ob dus möglicherweiße kaufst oder nicht, kein Grund wegen paar Tagen gleich illegale Mittel zu nutzen.

 Und du siehst es nicht ein, dass einem oder mehreren Menschen mal Fehler passieren können? 

 Welch heruntergekommene Gesellschaft haben wir heutzutage...


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Es ist ganz einfach so, dass ich generell nicht viel Zeit zum Zocken habe und ich mir dieses Wochenende extra dafür reserviert habe und andere Sachen verschoben habe. Ich gebe keine 65 Euro für ein Spiel aus, das ich dann aus Zeitmangel kaum spielen kann. Außerdem wird dadurch doch keinem Schaden zugefügt, der Hersteller bekommt sein Geld und ich mein Spielerlebnis, also bleib mir doch mit deinen Moralapellen vom Leib.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Mourning-Blade schrieb:


> LordCrash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist doch ganz einfach: wenn meine CE nicht bis zum Wochenende da ist, werde ich wohl auf die im Internet kursierende Version zurückgreifen müssen. Ich habe dabei auch keinerlei Schuldgefühle, weil meine Amazon Bestellung ja nach wie vor aktiv ist und bleiben wird. Ich sehe allerdings nicht ein, warum ich als Vorbesteller noch so lange darauf warten soll. Immerhin habe ich mir das Wochenende schon zum Zocken freigehalten.
> ...


 Fehler macht jeder mal, natürlich. Dann sollte man aber auch dazu stehen und sagen: "Sorry Leute, uns ist da leider ein Fehler passiert, deswegen bekommt ihr euer Spiel später!" Dann wäre ja alles in Ordnung, aber sich da immer mit Marketinggeblubber(erinnert an das blumige Politikergeschwätz) rauszureden, ist schon irgendwie feige und dann sind die Leute eben verärgert.


----------



## SethWinterstein (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Stimme LordCash hier zu, die Firma hat einen Fehler gemacht und von ihnen selber kommt da keine wirkliche Entschädigung. Durch den Download selbst, bekommt EA hier aber keinen Schaden, solang die Bestellung aufrecht erhalten wird oder er halt am nächsten Tag in den Laden geht und das Spiel kauft. Ich habe mir auch die Scans eines japanischen Manga runtergeladen und mir immer wenn dann irgendwann der ganze Band herauskam, diesen bestellt. Kein Schaden entstanden, ich konnte nur früher in den Genuss kommen aber das Geld hat der Produzent des Produktes ja.


----------



## Joker131 (4. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also ich habe auch die CE Version Bestellt und auch ich habe die Mail incl. Gutschein bekommen.

Also gehe ich davon aus, das es alle Versionen Betrifft und nicht nur der Standard Edition.


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Lol.

 Amazon hat soeben meine Vorbestellung auf den 17.12.2009 (!!!) als voraussichtlichen Liefertermin gesetzt.

 Haben die einen Schaden? Was ist denn da los?
 Naja EA, toll gemacht, einen Kunden weniger. Die Bestellung wird storniert.


----------



## Galdos (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Dito, bei mir das Gleiche, hab´s auch storniert...hatte nämlich in der Hoffnung bestellt, dass es am Erscheinungsdatum bei mir ist - Pustekuchen. Da kann ich auch den Marsch in die Stadt unternehmen und mir das Spiel dort besorgen.

 Allerdings dürfte der 17. Dezember wohl der absolute Notfall-Versandtermin sein, den sie bei Amazon vorläufig festgelegt haben, da einige Vorbesteller (normale und CE-Version) bereits ihre Versandbestätigung bekommen haben. Außerdem steht in einer der E-Mails von Amazon unten drin, dass die Terminangabe bereits beim Erhalt der E-Mail überholt sein kann, da sie die Sachen möglichst schnell abwickeln wollen. D h. im Endeffekt, dass man (so wie ich´s von Amazon eigentlich gewohnt bin) trotz Lieferdatums 17.12.09 wahrscheinlich heute noch eine Versandbestätigung kommt und sich morgen über´s Spiel freuen kann.

 Bei mir aber hat´s sich kurzfristig ergeben, dass ich heute Vormittag im Städtchen in aller Seelenruhe in den entsprechenden Geschäften gucken kann, ob sie die nicht-defekte DA-Version da haben, deswegen hab ich´s storniert...wenn nicht, dann hol ich´s mir halt morgen, auch kein Problem   . Ist am Ende genauso schnell wie Amazon und bei uns im Saturn fallen auch keine Extragebühren für Spiele ab 18 an, da spare ich dann sogar 5 Euro  .


 MfG


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich storniere es und kaufe es gar nicht.   

 Fürs Wochenende hab ich auf meiner PS3 noch Uncharted 2 und nächste Woche wird der PC eben mit
 Modern Warfare 2 gefüttert.

 Wenn EA mein Geld nicht will, bekommt es eben jemand, dem "Qualität" noch ein Begriff ist.......


----------



## BlackDead (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Angeblich kann man mit der fehlerhaften Version keinen DLC runterladen.


----------



## Rigothamus (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> Ich storniere es und kaufe es gar nicht.
> 
> Fürs Wochenende hab ich auf meiner PS3 noch Uncharted 2 und nächste Woche wird der PC eben mit
> Modern Warfare 2 gefüttert.
> ...


 Diese Aussage kann ich, offengestanden nicht verstehen. Prinzipiell hätte EA auch die fehlerhafte Version ausliefern können und den Fehler per Patch beheben können (wenn es sich nicht nur um Kopierschutz handelt und CD lesbar ist). Es sollen nun fehlerfreie Versionen ausgeliefert werden. Warum ist EA dann Qualität kein Begriff?

 Ich warte auf das Spiel. Ich freue mich schon seit Ewigkeiten drauf, finds sch... dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt, aber ist jetzt nunmal so...


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Musst Du ja auch nicht verstehen. Ist ein freies Land und jeder darf seine Meinung dazu haben. 

 Eine ganze deutsche Vertonungsdatei per Download nachzureichen halte ich doch für eher unwahrscheinlich.
 Naja, Gold-Status ist erst, wenn die erste Master gebrannt und sauber installiert wurde und nicht, wenn der Rohling ins Presswerk gegeben wird. Da hat das QM in meinen Augen eben versagt.

 Die Raubkopierer zocken schon seit einer Woche und wir zahlenden Kunden werden auf den 17.12. (  ) vertröstet.
 Und dann muss ich nächste Woche wieder einen verarmten EA-Manager im PCG Interview lesen, dass am PC kein Geld zu verdienen sei......


 Sorry, aber ich persönlich unterstütze sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich kann meine Bestellung mittlerweile nicht mehr stornieren, da sich meine CE schon im Versandprozess befindet. So wie es aussieht, hat Amazon einfach alle DA Vorbesteller angeschrieben und mit einem Gutschein beschenkt ohne nachzusehen, wer denn wirklich betroffen ist. Find ich jetzt nicht soooo schlimm, hab ich die Versandkosten wieder raus.


----------



## Valarius (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Auf meiner Amazon Seite steht dass es sich zur Zeit im Versandprozess befindet und ich es nicht mehr stornieren kann.

Somit sollte man davon ausgehen daß Amazon nun die korrekte Version recht zeitnah ausliefern kann.

Und im Notfall pfeif ich halt auf die Box und hol mir den digitalen Download bei EA direkt...


----------



## Nikata (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass das Spiel heute doch noch in den Läden steht, aber anscheinend wird das wohl echt nix. Hab grad bei Saturn angerufen, da hat man noch nichts. Denke mal Media Markt wird das gleiche Problem haben...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Der Saturn meiner schönen Provinzstadt wurde vor einigen Tagen mit der fehlerhaften Version beliefert und erhielt laut des Mitarbeiters erst gestern die Meldung, dass das Spiel zurück gerufen wird.
 Seiner Aussage nach, könnte es mit der Neulieferung noch ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## nox1983 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also in Bonn gibts die deutsche PC Versionen zu Dragon Age Origins* weder* im Karstadt, Kaufhof, Gamestop, Joysticks noch im Pro Markt. Bei Karstadt hat man mir gesagt, ich solle nächste Woche nochmal wieder kommen und der Mitarbeiter bei Gamestop hat mir erzählt, es würde heute im Hauptlager eintreffen und wäre dann morgen erhältlich. Der Joysticks Mitarbeiter meinte, heute würde die englische PC Version da sein und nächste Woche die deutsche. Leider sind das eher keine handfesten Informationen. Bei Gamestop hatten sie nur die XBox Version.

 Naja, ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen mal bei den Läden vorbeischauen.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

BULLSHIT!!!!
Alles gelogen. Ich habe bei Media Markt (Wien) erfahren, dass Dragon Age zwar heute geliefert wurde, jedoch als DEFEKTLIEFERUNG wieder zurück gegangen ist. Also ist da doch etwas vergessen worden. Das ganze wurde mir bei Saturn (Wien) bestätigt!!!!

Frechheit das ganze!!!!


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 05.11.2009 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> BULLSHIT!!!!
> Alles gelogen. Ich habe bei Media Markt (Wien) erfahren, dass Dragon Age zwar heute geliefert wurde, jedoch als DEFEKTLIEFERUNG wieder zurück gegangen ist. Also ist da doch etwas vergessen worden. Das ganze wurde mir bei Saturn (Wien) bestätigt!!!!
> 
> Frechheit das ganze!!!!


Das wurde doch von niemanden bestritten? 

Kann doch wirklich sein, dass Saturn bzw. MM in Östereich besagte Lieferungen erhalten haben, über was regst du dich auf bzw. redest hier von Lügen etc.?

Sieh die ganze Sache doch mal ein wenig lockerer ...


----------



## DerPrediger (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Letzte Information von Amazon: Lieferung der normalen Version MITTE DEZEMBER.
Aufgrund der Fehlpressung wurden anscheinend die DVD's mit den europäischen Sprachfassungen neu verteilt und stehen jetzt nicht mehr in ausreichendem Umfang zur Verfügung.
Nicht, dass ich jetzt übertrieben polemisch werden will, aber ein Kollege spielt die englisch/spanische Version schon seit einer Woche. Irgendwie bekommt man zum Orginal in letzter Zeit immer öfter eine Portion Spott gratis dazu...


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Wie geschrieben: bei mir steht auch 17.12..
 Ich warte noch bis Montag, dann kommt das Storno.

 Armselig ist das.
 Könnte das nicht bitte mal einer von den mitlesenden PC-Games-Redakteuren etwas präziser für
 uns zahlende Kunden nachforschen? Ihr habt da eine bessere Position für solche Aktionen.

 Um uns kümmert sich ja kein Schwein bei EA.....


----------



## Nikata (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hab jetzt mal durch die Gegend telefoniert. Im Raum Düsseldorf/Neuss/Gladbach ist wohl nix zu machen. Media Markt, Saturn, Gamestop...keiner konnte mir was konkretes sagen. Hab nur immer wieder gehört, dass die defekten DVD's zurückgeschickt werden...Joa...tolle Sache...Das ist schon irgendwie frustrierend dass die Käufer des Spiels jetzt erstmal auf dem trockenen Sitzen und die halbe Warez Szene spielt fröhlich das Spiel...


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Nikata schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal durch die Gegend telefoniert. Im Raum Düsseldorf/Neuss/Gladbach ist wohl nix zu machen. Media Markt, Saturn, Gamestop...keiner konnte mir was konkretes sagen. Hab nur immer wieder gehört, dass die defekten DVD's zurückgeschickt werden...Joa...tolle Sache...Das ist schon irgendwie frustrierend dass die Käufer des Spiels jetzt erstmal auf dem trockenen Sitzen und die halbe Warez Szene spielt fröhlich das Spiel...


 Die spielt aber auch nur die englische, welche du auch bei amazon sofort bestellen und geliefert bekommen kannst... 
 Ich persönlich bin nur froh, mir direkt die CE bestellt zu haben.

 Aber wenigstens haben sie den Fehler diemal bemerkt BEVOR das Spiel leer verkauft war, stat wie bei Mass effect dann einfach auf den Workaround zu verweisen...

 Dass bei beiden Spielen der selbe Fehler auftaucht fnde ich immer noch auf zynische Weise sehr lustig.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Was für eine Farce...

  Die neueste Entwicklung:

  Okaysoft meldet aktuell, dass *angeblich auch die 2. Charge fehlerhaft* ist - und zurückgeht:

www.okaysoft.de/ 

  Ich wüsste zu gern, wer für das ganze Chaos verantwortlich ist. Wenn das mit der zweiten Fehlpressung stimmt, dann ist das eigentlich an Inkompetenz nicht zu überbieten... 

  Ich habe jetzt übrigens die englische Version wieder abbestellt, weil angeblich der (deutsche) DLC (und man kann ja hierzulande nur den deutschen EA Store aufrufen), anders als bei Fallout 3, mit der US- bzw. UK-Version nicht funktioniert (*knurr*)
  Kann das hier jemand bestätigen bzw. verneinen?


----------



## Nikata (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ja, es stimmt schon, dass dies die englische Version ist, aber es kursieren doch schon massenweise Deutsch-Patches. Natürlich ist das ein bisken rumgebastel, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Käufer mal wieder angeschmiert ist, weil er länger auf das Spiel warten muss.
 Aber gut, jammern hilft ja jetzt auch nichts. Ich hoffe mal Morgen oder Übermorgen ist das Spiel erhältlich...Wäre doch mal ein netter Zug von EA wenn man die DLC's jetzt kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Nikata schrieb:


> Ja, es stimmt schon, dass dies die englische Version ist, aber es kursieren doch schon massenweise Deutsch-Patches. Natürlich ist das ein bisken rumgebastel, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Käufer mal wieder angeschmiert ist, weil er länger auf das Spiel warten muss.
> Aber gut, jammern hilft ja jetzt auch nichts. Ich hoffe mal Morgen oder Übermorgen ist das Spiel erhältlich...Wäre doch mal ein netter Zug von EA wenn man die DLC's jetzt kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt


 Ich persönlich hab mit der Warterei keinen Streß. Release-Verschiebungen gibts immer wieder und ich hab auch noch andere Sachen zum Zocken. Dazu bleiben Warez halt Warez, ich hab lieber das Original auch wenn es etwas länger dauert.


----------



## Cant (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Habe heute mit meinen Saturnmann in Berlin gesprochen, die LIeferung von heute wurde per Mail zurückgerufen, morgen soll dann die richtige kommen. "Soll keine Fehlpressung sein, sondern ein Lokistischer Fehler von EA" laut seine Aussage. Naja mal sehen was die Morgen sagen. 
Peinlich für EA ist es schon.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

*[size=x-large]2. Charge definitiv ebenfalls fehlerhaft![/size]*

Gerücht hat sich bestätigt. Ein Anruf im Saturn Mannheim soeben bestätigt die Meldung von Okaysoft.
 Auch die zweite Lieferung von Dragon Age ist *fehlerhaft* und muss zurück.

 Der Mitarbeiter bei Saturn schien mir sehr gut informiert zu sein, er konnte mir auch gleich (den/die mir bereits bekannten) Workaround(s) erklären.

 Was für ein Debakel...sowas hab' ich auch noch nicht erlebt.
 Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass bei EA Deutschland jetzt Köpfe rollen werden...


----------



## fobbolino (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Haha, also ist die fehlerhafte Version am PCGames Symbol zu erkennen? 
Sorry, ist nicht boese gemeint, aber diesen Kommentar konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

War gerade im MM und dort hatten sie schon alle aus den Regalen genommen. Zudem gab es noch gar keine Collector's Editionen im Angebot und es sei unklar, wann die reinkommen würden.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> *2. Charge definitiv ebenfalls fehlerhaft!*
> 
> Gerücht hat sich bestätigt. Ein Anruf im Saturn Mannheim soeben bestätigt die Meldung von Okaysoft.
> Auch die zweite Lieferung von Dragon Age ist *fehlerhaft* und muss zurück.
> ...


 Lass mich raten, englische Version installieren, deutsche Sprache manuell einfügen?!?


----------



## Throgon (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> *[size=x-large]2. Charge definitiv ebenfalls fehlerhaft![/size]*
> 
> Gerücht hat sich bestätigt. Ein Anruf im Saturn Mannheim soeben bestätigt die Meldung von Okaysoft.
> Auch die zweite Lieferung von Dragon Age ist *fehlerhaft* und muss zurück.
> ...


 
 Das Problem tritt nicht nur in Deutschland auf sondern weltweit.

 Ich war heute bei Gamestop und die haben noch nicht mal die CE, also wenn wir pech haben wird die CE auch erst später released. Ich wäre dafür das es dafür irgendeine Entschädigung gibt. Irgendein Ingame Item oder die Erweiterungen gibt es kostenfrei dazu.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



fobbolino schrieb:


> Haha, also ist die fehlerhafte Version am PCGames Symbol zu erkennen?
> Sorry, ist nicht boese gemeint, aber diesen Kommentar konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


 Wärst Du der 1. damit gewesen, wärs vielleicht sogar lustig gewesen...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *2. Charge definitiv ebenfalls fehlerhaft!*
> ...


 Ja, klar. Er war so nett, und wollte es ausführlich beschreiben, welche RAR.Dateien in welchen Ordner entpackt werden müssen, usw. 

 Außerdem besteht wohl die Möglichkeit, sich das Ganze legal und kostenlos nach Registrierung vom EA-Server zu ziehen. Und registieren muss man sich sowieso, wenn man den DLC möchte.


----------



## berlindragon (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

CE nicht betroffen? BULLSHIT, wenn dem so wäre würde ich jetzt meine CE in den Händen halten. 

Epic Fail, EA


----------



## Nosi11 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

war jetzt  auch in 2 läden die mir erzählt haben dass auch die 2.lieferung fehlerhaft ist. 
hätte gerne auf die collectors edition zurückgegriffen, aber die hat wohl auch noch keiner


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Bei Amazon ist die CE verfügbar und wird momentan scheinbar auch für den Versand fertig gemacht. Hm, mal schauen, was der Tag noch so bringt.


----------



## gunman001 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Gerade Nachricht vom MM erhalten, Einzelspiel verfügbar??? :



 Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und dem damit verbundenen Interesse an unseren Produkten.



 Das Einzelspiel Dragon Age für den PC haben wir bereits im Sortiment.
 Die erwünschte Collector Edition wurde laut Electronic Arts gestern an
 den Lieferant übergeben und sollte morgen bei uns eintreffen.

 Gern kann ich Ihnen dann per Mail noch mal bescheid geben und für Sie eine reservieren.



 Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Einkauf und verbleiben bis dahin mit freundlichem Gruß



 Sebastian Steiger                                 _               

 Bereichsleiter Entertainment



 Media Markt München 4

 Einsteinstr. 130


----------



## starhorst (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also wenn jetzt viele die CE kaufen ist das ja ein geschickter Schachzug...  Aber ich denke eher das so die Anzahl der Raubkopien in die Höhe geht. Auf jeden Fall werden ordentlich Köpfe rollen bei den Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Rookster (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Throgon schrieb:


> Das Problem tritt nicht nur in Deutschland auf sondern weltweit.


 Nun mach mir keine Angst. Ich hab schon vor Wochen DA auf Amazon.co.uk vorbestellt, und heute ist der voraussichtliche Versendetermin, aber bis jetzt gab's noch keine Infomail zum Versand (aber auch nicht zur Verzögerung, von daher drück ich mir weiter die Daumen.)


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Gar nichts rollt da bei EA...........
 Die bescheuerten Kunden kaufen doch sowieso - warum sollte man da wen bestrafen?
 Im Zweifel kaufen sie sogar die überteuerte CE - dann wars am Ende noch ein schlauer
 Schachzug und der zuständige Disponent bekommt ein Gratis-Exemplar von Die Sims 3 auf
 der Weihnachtsfeier.....


----------



## SirWinston (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Da freu ich mich schon doch drauf, mir irgendwann für 29€ die Game of the Year Edition zu kaufen.
 Selbstverständlich inclusive Erweiterungen.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Siro1976 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spassbremse schrieb:
> ...


 Ich finde das echt schräg, dass bei 2 Spielen von BioWare 2x das gleiche Problem auftritt. Allerdings gab es bei Mass effect keine Rückruf-Aktion, sondern da wurde jeder mit dem Problem allein gelassen bzw. mit dem Workaround abgefrühstückt. Insofern ist das ja sogar ein Fortschritt, aber toll wäre es, liebe BioWare-Leute, WENN DAS GAR NICHT ERST PASSIERT!


----------



## Throgon (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen,ich verstehe nicht, warum sich manche hier so aufregen. Es gibt doch noch andere Sachen außer Computerspiele(konsolen mit eingeschlossen). Manche hören sich nach richtigen Suchtis an.

   Klar ist es nicht schön das das Spiel verspätet erscheint, aber ok, is doch nur ein Spiel. 

  @Siro1976
  Bioware kannst du die Schuld nicht in die Schuhe schieben, denn die sind nicht dafür zuständig, wie das Spiel gespresst wird und das ein Kopierschutz mit rauf kommt. Dafür ist Ea zuständig.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Rookster schrieb:


> Throgon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Problem tritt nicht nur in Deutschland auf sondern weltweit.
> ...


 Da es sich um Fehler mit der deutschen Sprachdatei handelt, kann das Problem garnicht weltweit auftauchen. Die haben wir mit den Ösis und Schweizern nämlich exklusiv.


----------



## starhorst (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Throgon schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen,ich verstehe nicht, warum sich manche hier so aufregen. Es gibt doch noch andere Sachen außer Computerspiele(konsolen mit eingeschlossen). Manche hören sich nach richtigen Suchtis an.
> 
> Klar ist es nicht schön das das Spiel verspätet erscheint, aber ok, is doch nur ein Spiel.


    Was hat das mit Süchtig zu tun? Wenn ich mir mein neues Handy bestelle oder sonst was und dann kommt es ewig nicht...da werd ich auch ungeduldig und es kotzt mich an. Und wenn man schon seit Jahren auf den Release hofft und sich drauf freut und dann sowas...


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Throgon schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen,ich verstehe nicht, warum sich manche hier so aufregen. Es gibt doch noch andere Sachen außer Computerspiele(konsolen mit eingeschlossen). Manche hören sich nach richtigen Suchtis an.
> 
> Klar ist es nicht schön das das Spiel verspätet erscheint, aber ok, is doch nur ein Spiel.
> 
> ...


 Wer auch immer zu doof gewesen ist, 2x den gleichen Fehler zu machen wirkt jedenfalls grenzdebil.


----------



## IndyJonesJunior (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Bin jetzt in 3! Läden gewesen (Karstadt, Mediamarkt und Medialand) und überall gab´s die gleiche Info, dass man nicht genau weiss, wann mit dem Spiel zu rechnen sei.
 Bin mal gespannt, ob´s morgen wirklich im MM-Regal steht wie es hier im Forum geschrieben wurde. Ich für meinen Teil bin ziemlich gefrustet und auch sauer, dass nicht von vornherein ein neuer Releasetermin rausgegeben wurde. Dann hätte ich mir nämlich den Stress heute morgen sparen können.  
 Allerdings ist geteiltes Leid ja halbes Leid: Ich war in jedem Markt nie alleine mit meinem Frust, sondern traf überall 2-3 Leute, die auch enttäuscht wieder von dannen gingen... 
 Das ist mal ein richtiges Desaster für EA!
 Erst die Spieler durch etliche Vorberichte und Trailer heissmachen und dann net liefern können... Tststs.
 Ich muss gestehen, dass ich sogar so verzweifelt war und mir das Spiel online über den EA-Store runterladen wollte, aber knapp 60 EUR für die normale Version fand ich schon ziemlich frech und hab´s dann doch gelassen!


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



> *Update #2 vom 5. November 2009: *
> So schnell kann es gehen.
> Electronic Arts bestätigte telefonisch gegenüber PC Games, dass es eine
> fehlerhafte Pressung gab. Dadurch kommt es zu einer leichten
> ...


 
 Dickes DANKE dafür an Euch Jungs und Mädels von PCG!
 Wenigstens "einer", der sich kümmert!


----------



## Kulin (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Wenn nur der Auslieferstress das einzige wäre. Auch die Downloader haben nur Stress mit dem Teil:

1. Erst war der Preload in Deutschland nicht möglich und wurde erst sehr spät nachgeliefert, während die Österreicher trotz Release am 5.11 erst ab 6.11 die Downloadversion aus dem EA Store spielen dürfen. Die Herren haben Austria und Australia verwechselt.

2. Viele Downloads brechen ab, sind defekt oder funktionieren am Ende einfach nicht. Gibts immer wieder berichte

3. Das neueste Problem ist nun, dass man obwohl man 75€ für die Digital Deluxe Edition blechen musste, noch KEINERLEI Bonusitem-Code für die deutsche Version zugemailt bekommen hat. Siehe dazu auch das Supportforum unter http://social.bioware.com/forum/4/category/61/index
Wobei das Problem nicht nur deutsche, sondern alle "Nicht-Enlischsprechenden" Downloader haben.

Ich wünschte hier würde die PCGames auch mal etwas Druck generieren. Die feinen Herren lassen sich ja nichtmal zu ner klaren Antwort zu all den Problemen herab, wenn man ihnen nicht ordentlich in den Hintern tritt.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr diese Probleme auch in eure News mit aufnehmen könntet. Würde uns "Geschlagenen" sicher helfen. :/


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



starhorst schrieb:


> Aber ich denke eher das so die Anzahl der Raubkopien in die Höhe geht.


   das versteht sich doch von selbst.


----------



## Hasselrot (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Für die Verkaufszahlen isses auch nicht unbedingt gut. Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich aus Frust nun ein anderes Spiel gekauft haben (oder es eben "kostenlos" runtergeladen haben). Dragon Age werden sie wohl erst später kaufen (wenn der Preis gefallen ist).

  Da ich schon "Jahre" auf dieses Spiel warte, werd ich die letzten Tage nun auch noch überleben   
  Solange feile ich noch ein bißchen im Charakter-Editor rum


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> > *Update #2 vom 5. November 2009: *
> > So schnell kann es gehen.
> > Electronic Arts bestätigte telefonisch gegenüber PC Games, dass es eine
> > fehlerhafte Pressung gab. Dadurch kommt es zu einer leichten
> ...


 Hab ich doch gern gemacht 

 Und ich wiederum danke SSA, der mich via PN auf die Umstände aufmerksam gemacht hat.

 Grüße,
 Sebastian


----------



## anjuna80 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



SirWinston schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich schon doch drauf, mir irgendwann für 29€ die Game of the Year Edition zu kaufen.
> Selbstverständlich inclusive Erweiterungen.


Die, nach dem ganzen Hickhack und Verschiebungen, ungefähr zeitgleich mit der normalen deutschen Version auf den Markt kommen wird


----------



## Rakyr (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Jo danke!

 Denn laut Amazon wird meine CE immer noch spätestens gestern verschickt...


----------



## KONNAITN (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> Rookster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Throgon schrieb:
> ...


   Ich weiß nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde, aber scheinbar gibt es auch in Polen und Frankreich Probleme und Verzögerungen.

   Chris Priestly dazu am Montag im BW-Forum:


> I have checked into this and have some bad news.
> 
> Due to some
> logistic issues the Standard PC version has been delayed for France and
> ...


----------



## Wamboland (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Na toll - da freut man sich Wochen auf Heute und dann das 

 Nun gut, dann muss ich bis nächste Woche warten, auch wenns hart ist, aber spare ich mir wenigstens die 30km zum MM.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Siro1976 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rookster schrieb:
> ...


 Und Deutschland ist nicht betroffen???


----------



## Sirak (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Was ist mit der Collectors Edition, die ist ja nciht betroffen? Kommt die heute in die Läden?


----------



## Cowboy28 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Mir ist dieses Chaos zu bunt geworden, ich lade es mir jetzt über Steam runter!    

  Das Wetter ist mies, ich hab  ne Tasse Kaffee und ein gutes Buch, und heute Abend wird ganz entspannt gezockt wenn der DL fertig ist!    

  Wer weiss was da noch kommt, Reklamationen, Umtauschaktionen, Bugs die durch vermeintlich "saubere" DVD´s entstehen... Nee, ohne mich! Ein paar Mauklicks hab ich gebraucht, und jetzt ist nur noch ein wenig Geduld angesagt.


----------



## xxchris1810xx (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Sirak schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Collectors Edition, die ist ja nciht betroffen? Kommt die heute in die Läden?


 Laut Amazon soll auch die Collectors Edition betroffen sein.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



xxchris1810xx schrieb:


> Sirak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ist mit der Collectors Edition, die ist ja nciht betroffen? Kommt die heute in die Läden?
> ...


 zumindest bereiten sie seit stunden den versand vor...


----------



## KONNAITN (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> Und Deutschland ist nicht betroffen???


   Das hat er am Montag wahrscheinlich noch gedacht. 



Cowboy28 schrieb:


> Mir ist dieses Chaos zu bunt geworden, ich lage es mir jetzt über Steam runter!


   Mir ist das momentan auch zu chaotisch. Runterladen will ich's nicht, bei Amazon bestellen kann ich nicht, und der Version, die ich demnächst in den Läden sehen werde, traue ich nicht. Also warte ich erstmal ab.


----------



## LittleDreamer (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich habe es gestern mal kurz auf englisch angespielt und fand es jetzt nicht sonderlich der Renner, bzw. ich habe nicht den Nerv für so ein Spiel. Deshalb flog es wieder von der Platte. 

 Ich gehöre auch zu der Sorte Mensch, die gar nicht die Zeit haben, sich stundenlang vor einen PC zu klemmen und so ein ausführliches Spiele zu spielen. Die arbeitende Bevölkerung, die während der Arbeit eh schon vor der Kiste hockt, ist froh, wenn sie abends das nicht mehr machen muss. Klar, ich zocke auch noch gerne abends, dann aber eher Spiele, bei denen man schnell aufhören kann, wie eben Left4Dead etc. Für Rollenspiele habe ich gar keine Zeit.

 Ich habe mir auch schon lange abgewöhnt, Spiele auf CD/DVD zu kaufen und stattdessen sie über Steam etc. zu ziehen. Da kommt es wenigstens nicht zu Pressfehlern und ich habe es schneller.   Ich freue mich jetzt erst einmal auf Mitte November, wenn L4D 2 rauskommt und ich es mir dann über Steam ziehen kann!


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



LittleDreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern mal kurz auf englisch angespielt und fand es jetzt nicht sonderlich der Renner, bzw. ich habe nicht den Nerv für so ein Spiel. Deshalb flog es wieder von der Platte.
> 
> Ich gehöre auch zu der Sorte Mensch, die gar nicht die Zeit haben, sich stundenlang vor einen PC zu klemmen und so ein ausführliches Spiele zu spielen. Die arbeitende Bevölkerung, die während der Arbeit eh schon vor der Kiste hockt, ist froh, wenn sie abends das nicht mehr machen muss. Klar, ich zocke auch noch gerne abends, dann aber eher Spiele, bei denen man schnell aufhören kann, wie eben Left4Dead etc. Für Rollenspiele habe ich gar keine Zeit.
> 
> Ich habe mir auch schon lange abgewöhnt, Spiele auf CD/DVD zu kaufen und stattdessen sie über Steam etc. zu ziehen. Da kommt es wenigstens nicht zu Pressfehlern und ich habe es schneller.   Ich freue mich jetzt erst einmal auf Mitte November, wenn L4D 2 rauskommt und ich es mir dann über Steam ziehen kann!


 Ich frag mich, warum du dir die zeit nimmst, den warez-release anzutesten, wenn du eh weißt, dass solche spiele nix für dich sind...


----------



## drumbunny (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



LittleDreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern mal kurz auf englisch angespielt und fand es jetzt nicht sonderlich der Renner, bzw. ich habe nicht den Nerv für so ein Spiel. Deshalb flog es wieder von der Platte.
> 
> Ich gehöre auch zu der Sorte Mensch, die gar nicht die Zeit haben, sich stundenlang vor einen PC zu klemmen und so ein ausführliches Spiele zu spielen. Die arbeitende Bevölkerung, die während der Arbeit eh schon vor der Kiste hockt, ist froh, wenn sie abends das nicht mehr machen muss. Klar, ich zocke auch noch gerne abends, dann aber eher Spiele, bei denen man schnell aufhören kann, wie eben Left4Dead etc. Für Rollenspiele habe ich gar keine Zeit.
> 
> Ich habe mir auch schon lange abgewöhnt, Spiele auf CD/DVD zu kaufen und stattdessen sie über Steam etc. zu ziehen. Da kommt es wenigstens nicht zu Pressfehlern und ich habe es schneller.   Ich freue mich jetzt erst einmal auf Mitte November, wenn L4D 2 rauskommt und ich es mir dann über Steam ziehen kann!


 Ixh frage mich was dein Kommentar überhaupt für einen Sinn hat... Was willst du uns mitteilen?


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



drumbunny schrieb:


> LittleDreamer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe es gestern mal kurz auf englisch angespielt und fand es jetzt nicht sonderlich der Renner, bzw. ich habe nicht den Nerv für so ein Spiel. Deshalb flog es wieder von der Platte.
> ...


 Abgesehen davon, dass er offen zugibt Raubkopierer zu sein, habe ich auch keine Aussage gefunden - und schon garnix zum topic. 
 Ob das jetzt dreist oder blöd ist, muß jeder für sich selbst bewerten...


----------



## hfighter62 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also die Sache mit Dragon Age ist schon ärgerlich. Solche Fehler können schonmal passieren.  Allerdings ist die Infopolitik von EA auch etwas merkwürdig.  Aber wie sich Amazon verhält ist schon unverschämt. Dort wird einem vorgegauckelt, dass die Bestellung für den Versand vorbereitet wird. Zudem wird einem die Möglichkeit verwehrt die Bestellung noch zu stornieren. Und das Ganze auch noch bei der teuren Collectors Edition. 

Na ja, ich werde mir das Game woanders beschaffen und wenn die Sendung von Amazon kommt, diese postwendend zurücksenden.  Dort werde ich zukünftig nicht mehr bestellen. Zum Glück gibt es ja das Fernabsatzgesetz.

Allen die es schon haben wünsche ich viel Spaß !!!


----------



## Helmlord (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Was haltet Ihr denn davon?


http://www.mmoga.de/EA-Games/Dragon-Age-Origins.html?gclid=CPjbi5n1850CFdOJzAod4n0mIw 

 Da kann man angeblich den Key für 35 Euro kaufen und dann im EA-Store das Spiel ohne weitere Kosten legal runterladen.

 Hat jemand mit diesem Shop schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder gibt´s da nen Haken?

 Grüße

 Helmlord


----------



## seratos (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also ich habe  auch eine dieser fehlerhaften Versionen im Saturn erhalten, konnte mir aber jedoch einfach helfen. 
Das Spiel lässt sich auf Englisch fehlerfrei installieren, da hierfür nur die erste DVD benötigt wird (Fehler ist auf der zweiten). Nach der Installation habe ich die zweite DVD eingelegt, dort gibt es 4 eindeutig erkennbare RAR Archive mit der deutschen lokalisierung. Diese habe ich dann in den Installationsordner entpackt. bei ca.3000 Dateien sind nämlich nur 3 fehlerhaft die zum abbruch der Installation führen. Diese 3 dateien hab ich im US ordner gesucht und in den DE Ordner kopiert. 
Nun im Autoplay unter Konfiguration Sprache auf deutsch ändern und alles läuft wunderbar auf deutsch.

Und bevor Leute wieder schreiben ich würde Warez nutzen, NEIN, alles wurde von den den Original DVDs genommen.


----------



## alceleniel (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Amazon behauptet die CE hätte auch einen Produktionsfehler, weswegen Vorbesteller gestern informiert wurden, dass diese auch später kommt (mittlerweile ist die CE aber wohl auf Lager).

Und wer sich kurzfristig für einen Digitalen Kauf entschieden hat (so wie ich) der hatte u.U. auch Pech, da der Download aus dem EA-Store tlw. fehlerhaft war (so wie bei mir). Hoffentlich klappt jetzt der 2. DL (immer 7,5 Stunden)... 

Ziemlich holpriger Start für Dragon Age... nur gut, dass das Spiel so gut ist


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



seratos schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch eine dieser fehlerhaften Versionen im Saturn erhalten, konnte mir aber jedoch einfach helfen.
> Das Spiel lässt sich auf Englisch fehlerfrei installieren, da hierfür nur die erste DVD benötigt wird (Fehler ist auf der zweiten). Nach der Installation habe ich die zweite DVD eingelegt, dort gibt es 4 eindeutig erkennbare RAR Archive mit der deutschen lokalisierung. Diese habe ich dann in den Installationsordner entpackt. bei ca.3000 Dateien sind nämlich nur 3 fehlerhaft die zum abbruch der Installation führen. Diese 3 dateien hab ich im US ordner gesucht und in den DE Ordner kopiert.
> Nun im Autoplay unter Konfiguration Sprache auf deutsch ändern und alles läuft wunderbar auf deutsch.
> 
> Und bevor Leute wieder schreiben ich würde Warez nutzen, NEIN, alles wurde von den den Original DVDs genommen.


 Das ist ja tatsächlich exakt derselbe workaround wie bei ME. Unfassbar. Wie blöd kann man bitte sein?


----------



## satchmo (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



hfighter62 schrieb:


> Also die Sache mit Dragon Age ist schon ärgerlich. Solche Fehler können schonmal passieren. Allerdings ist die Infopolitik von EA auch etwas merkwürdig.  Aber wie sich Amazon verhält ist schon unverschämt. Dort wird einem vorgegauckelt, dass die Bestellung für den Versand vorbereitet wird. Zudem wird einem die Möglichkeit verwehrt die Bestellung noch zu stornieren. Und das Ganze auch noch bei der teuren Collectors Edition.
> 
> Na ja, ich werde mir das Game woanders beschaffen und wenn die Sendung von Amazon kommt, diese postwendend zurücksenden.  Dort werde ich zukünftig nicht mehr bestellen. Zum Glück gibt es ja das Fernabsatzgesetz.
> 
> Allen die es schon haben wünsche ich viel Spaß !!!


 Ich wurde von Amazon informiert, bereits zweimal, dass sich das Release verschiebt. Dazu gab es eine Entschuldigung und einen 5 Euro Gutschein.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



hfighter62 schrieb:


> Also die Sache mit Dragon Age ist schon ärgerlich. Solche Fehler können schonmal passieren. Allerdings ist die Infopolitik von EA auch etwas merkwürdig. Aber wie sich Amazon verhält ist schon unverschämt. Dort wird einem vorgegauckelt, dass die Bestellung für den Versand vorbereitet wird. Zudem wird einem die Möglichkeit verwehrt die Bestellung noch zu stornieren. Und das Ganze auch noch bei der teuren Collectors Edition.
> 
> Na ja, ich werde mir das Game woanders beschaffen und wenn die Sendung von Amazon kommt, diese postwendend zurücksenden. Dort werde ich zukünftig nicht mehr bestellen. Zum Glück gibt es ja das Fernabsatzgesetz.
> 
> Allen die es schon haben wünsche ich viel Spaß !!!


 Woanders wirst Du das Spiel aber nicht bekommen, es sei denn Du hast wieder ein Argument für ein Warez-Release gefunden. Das ist aber auch leicht heutzutage... Mal ist es der Preis, dann der Multiplayer, dann die bugs oder wie hier ne release-verschiebung.

 ich find das armselig.


----------



## satchmo (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



seratos schrieb:


> Also ich habe  auch eine dieser fehlerhaften Versionen im Saturn erhalten, konnte mir aber jedoch einfach helfen.
> Das Spiel lässt sich auf Englisch fehlerfrei installieren, da hierfür nur die erste DVD benötigt wird (Fehler ist auf der zweiten). Nach der Installation habe ich die zweite DVD eingelegt, dort gibt es 4 eindeutig erkennbare RAR Archive mit der deutschen lokalisierung. Diese habe ich dann in den Installationsordner entpackt. bei ca.3000 Dateien sind nämlich nur 3 fehlerhaft die zum abbruch der Installation führen. Diese 3 dateien hab ich im US ordner gesucht und in den DE Ordner kopiert.
> Nun im Autoplay unter Konfiguration Sprache auf deutsch ändern und alles läuft wunderbar auf deutsch.
> 
> Und bevor Leute wieder schreiben ich würde Warez nutzen, NEIN, alles wurde von den den Original DVDs genommen.


 Dass das geht wurde auch im world-of-players Forum beschrieben. Ich weiß nicht warum man immer davon ausgehen sollte, dass sich jemand an Warez bedient???


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



satchmo schrieb:


> seratos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich habe auch eine dieser fehlerhaften Versionen im Saturn erhalten, konnte mir aber jedoch einfach helfen.
> ...


 Na ja, schau dir allein diesen thread an. brüsten sich doch genug damit und sind teils auch noch stolz drauf...


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

gamestop hat mich auf morgen, spätestens montag vertröstet. auf die frage hin, ob sie denn die collector's edition stattdessen anbieten könnten, sagte der verkäufer die würde nicht vertrieben werden... schöne bescherung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Nach meinem erfolglosen Ausflug in die Stadt habe ich interessehalber auch die CE bei Amazon bestellt (da die Standard- Edition laut des hiesigen Saturnmitarbeiters bei ihm dann um die 54 Euro kosten soll, war ich durchaus bereit, die 10 Euro mehr für die CE zu investieren); eine halbe Stunde später wurde sie dann für den Versand fertig gemacht. 
 An diesem Status hat sich bislang nichts geändert und das Lieferungsdatum war von Anfang an auf den 9.11. datiert. Alles etwas ungewöhnlich für Amazon- Verhältnisse. 

 So werde ich mich nun also bei dem Sauwetter da draußen weiter auf Buch und Tee trinken beschränken und morgen nach einem ordentlichen Frühstück noch mal in den Saturn pilgern und schauen, ob mit "Ballungszentren" das gesamte Ruhrgebiet gemeint war und dort morgen doch das ein oder andere Spiel den Weg ins Regal gefunden hat. 

 Ansonsten übe ich mich in Geduld...wahrscheinlich läuft es dann eh nicht auf meinem "Mädchenrechner".


----------



## Sirak (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Helmlord schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn davon?
> 
> 
> http://www.mmoga.de/EA-Games/Dragon-Age-Origins.html?gclid=CPjbi5n1850CFdOJzAod4n0mIw
> ...


 Kommentare hierzu? Sollte das dann auch in Österreich funtkionieren?


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> Na ja, schau dir allein diesen thread an. brüsten sich doch genug damit und sind teils auch noch stolz drauf...


 
 wenn man dem ehrlichen käufer und kunden ne lange nase zeigen kann, find ich es voll ok stolz drauf zu sein 
 

 wer als publisher soetwas ungetestet bis zum ende durchlaufen lässt und dann nen rückruf startet, muss sich über schwindende umsatzzahlen nicht wundern. 

 was ich schade finde sind die entwickler von bioware, normalerweise
 ist man stolz darauf ein möglichst gutes produkt abzuliefern und die
 stabilität etc.. zu gewährleisten, das man nun eine der sprachen nicht
 installieren kann, dürfte die entwickler mehr wurmen als der rest ...

 naja, bin zum glück noch nen paar tage mit borderlands beschäftigt, daher störts mich jetzt nich weiter


----------



## stockduck (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Sirak schrieb:


> Helmlord schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was haltet Ihr denn davon?
> ...


 Nichts. Da diese Keys billig im Ausland erworben wurden sind, und bei uns billig weiter verkauft werden (und das in großen mengen), gibt und gab es schon öfters probleme damit. Auch bei Steam ist das gang und gebe, dass solche Keys verkauft werden- dort wurden aber schon so manche keys gesperrt. 

 Also ich persönlich würde die finger davon lassen. Probieren kann man es ja mal, sofern einem die €35 egal sind.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Es ist vollbracht, amazon hat meine CE versandt.


----------



## Angeldust (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hab gestern auch beim MM eine der AK-Versionen (Arschkarten-Version) gekauft^^

 Angesichts der Tatsache dass mein Englisch quasi als flüssig zu betrachten ist finde ich es nicht wild. Geht mir eher nur noch darum eine fehlerfreie DVD zu bekommen.

 Laut MM (der is zum Glück 2 Mins von der Arbeit weg^^) soll morgen das Spiel neu reinkommen. Egal ob die dann auch fehlerhaft oder eben gescheit gepresst ist, MM wirds umtauschen.

 Und bis dahin daddel ich gemach auf Englisch daher, genieße ein geniales Spiel mit einer genialen Soundausgabe (fürchte fast ich werd am Ende eh die englische nehmen weil se so gut klingt...) und watschel eben morgen oder Montag nochmal zum MM.

 Codes registrier ich halt noch nicht aber naja das ist eh nur Gimmick bei 80 Stunden Spielzeit^^

 Irgendwie bin ich fast froh dass ich wenigst schon zocken kann^^


----------



## hfighter62 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Nehme meinen negativen Kommentar zu Amazon hiermit zurück. Lieferung  CE wurde soeben versandt.

Will mal hoffen, dass diese fehlerfrei ist.


----------



## Demondead (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



hfighter62 schrieb:


> Nehme meinen negativen Kommentar zu Amazon hiermit zurück. Lieferung  CE wurde soeben versandt.
> 
> Will mal hoffen, dass diese fehlerfrei ist.


   So langsam sollte es eigentlich auch der letzte geschnallt haben: Es geht hier N I C H T um die CE, mit der gibts und gabs noch nie Probleme!


----------



## Spruso (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht, amazon hat meine CE versandt.


   Jop, meine auch 

  Allerdings wird die bei mir angeblich erst am 10. geliefert. Seit wann braucht Post in die Schweiz 5 Tage? Da bin ich ja zu Fuss fast schneller!   





> So langsam sollte es eigentlich auch der letzte geschnallt haben: Es geht hier N I C H T um die CE, mit der gibts und gabs noch nie Probleme!


 
 Tja, das mag sein, allerdings haben auch die CE-Besteller gestern eine E-Mail von Amazon mit dem 5 Euro Gutschein erhalten, was darauf schliessen liess, dass auch damit etwas nicht in Ordnung ist.

 Und ich sags immer wieder "gern". Auch wenn das Internet so schön anonym ist, achtet doch bitte ein wenig auf eure Sprache und den Respekt den anderen Usern gegenüber, danke.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Demondead schrieb:


> hfighter62 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nehme meinen negativen Kommentar zu Amazon hiermit zurück. Lieferung CE wurde soeben versandt.
> ...


 sagt wer???

 "
*Achtung:* aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers kommt es bei diesem Titel leider zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung."

 Dieser Satz steht exakt so bei amazon auf der seite der CE.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Welche Versionen sind den jetzt betroffen? Nur die PC- Version oder auch die Xbox- Version? Ich hab DA auf Xbox bestellt, aber hier wurde auch von Verzögerung per E-mail gesprochen. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob es nur ein Problem mit der Lieferung (Thema Hermes) ist...


----------



## Calyptratus (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hab mir grad die XBox Version geholt und werds nachher genüsslich zocken... viel Spass beim Warten auf die PC Version ... hehehe....


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Calyptratus schrieb:


> Hab mir grad die XBox Version geholt und werds nachher genüsslich zocken... viel Spass beim Warten auf die PC Version ... hehehe....


 Danke.
 Viel Spass bei der _*X-Box*_ Version.   

 Gibts da auf dieser komischen Box eigentlich schon Sprachausgabe?


----------



## Eliteknight (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Es wurde der Releasetermin zurück gezogen von EA, somit müssen alle ALTEN Versionen unverzüglich an den Lieferanten zurückgesandt werden!
Das betrifft auch die CE, weil da genau so Dragen Age drin ist!!!
Nur neu gelieferte Serien sind dann von EA freigegeben zum Verkauf!!!


----------



## Calyptratus (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> Calyptratus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab mir grad die XBox Version geholt und werds nachher genüsslich zocken... viel Spass beim Warten auf die PC Version ... hehehe....
> ...


    Nein auf der *XBox* gibts nur Textfenster und Grafikauflösung in 640x480.
 Wieso?


----------



## AvalonAsh (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



stockduck schrieb:


> Sirak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Helmlord schrieb:
> ...


 Das kann ich soweit nicht bestätigen. Ich hab mir damals auf genau so einem Weg Mass Effect geholt (für ca 25Euro). EA Download hat das ohne Mucken akzeptiert und der Download war angenehm flott. Da musste ich aber drauf achten VOR dem Download die Sprachversion auszuwählen.
 Der Haken dabei liegt im EA Shop selbst. Im Gegensatz zu Steam kann man das Spiel nämlich nicht unbegrenzt wieder herunterladen sondern nur innerhalb von hm, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau 1-6 Monaten. Jedenfalls nicht allzu lange. Man kann die Installationsdaten aber speichern und auf ner DVD ablegen und natürlich auch danach noch aktivieren. Nur der Download ist eben begrenzt. Schlimm genug finde ich. Deshalb lass ich seitdem auch die Finger vom EA Store. Dann doch viel lieber Steam.

 Empfehlenswerter find ich da Gamesplanet, wo ich mir per Ebay (gewerblicher Verkäufer! Niemals sowas bei Privatanbietern nehmen!) einen Download und Key für Anno 1404 gekauft habe für rund 30 Euro kurz nach Release. Habs grad mal getestet, der Download-Link funktioniert immer noch und die Datenpackete sind ebenfalls auf DVD brennbar, was auch ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.

 Wer also kein Pappschachtelsammler ist und eingesehen hat, dass gedruckte Handbücher längst durch gute Tutorials ersetzt wurden, kann auf diesem Weg eine Menge Geld sparen. Man sollte sich nur vorher die AGBs der Shops mal durchlesen und auf solche Einschränkungen wie bei EA achten. Ansonsten ist es denen in der Regel egal woher die Keys kommen.
 Auch Steam ist da toleranter geworden, seitdem Deutsche Accounts eh viele Import-Keys nutzen, um an Uncut-Versionen zu kommen.

 Hoffe das waren hilfreiche Erfahrungen für dich.


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Calyptratus schrieb:


> Querkopp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Calyptratus schrieb:
> ...


 Mh, ich dachte, es hätte da ein Hardware-Update gegeben. Ich bin vor 2 Wochen im Saturn durch die Reihen geschlendert und da sah ich so eine dubiose schwarze Box mit einem X und auf dem s/w-TV so komische Klötzchengrafik........

 Da habe ich abends aus reiner Nostalgie meinen A500 mit 500kb Speichererweiterung vom Dachboden geholt und ne Runde Wings gespielt!  

 Aber gut, dann kann ich ja bei PC und PS3 bleiben.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> Calyptratus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Querkopp schrieb:
> ...


Dein Auto hat 3PS???


----------



## Calyptratus (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> Calyptratus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Querkopp schrieb:
> ...


 Ah... PS3... ist das nicht diese überteuerte Konsole für die´s nur eine Handvoll vernünftige Spiele gibt ?


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Keinen Plan.
  Ich schaue *Blu Rays* damit.


----------



## maxilink (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ich hab das gefühl wir weichen hier vom thema ab^^ xD


----------



## Snakemutha (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> Keinen Plan.
> Ich schaue *Blue Rays* damit.


 
 Ne, der Typ heisst Ray Blue.
 Du musst nicht alles glauben, was in der Werbung erzählt wird.


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



maxilink schrieb:


> ich hab das gefühl wir weichen hier vom thema ab^^ xD


 Ich wollte mir nur etwas die Wartezeit bis zum 17.12. verkürzen, grundsätzlich hast Du allerdings recht.


----------



## Siro1976 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Querkopp schrieb:


> maxilink schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich hab das gefühl wir weichen hier vom thema ab^^ xD
> ...


 Du könntest ja stattdessen ja auch die CE kaufen...


----------



## Querkopp (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Und mich damit dem Marketing-Trick des Branchenriesen beugen?
 Im Leben nicht!

 Wie geschrieben: ich warte noch bis Montag abend. Wird dann nichts versandt, investiere ich eben in Infinity Ward anstatt in EA.

 Fürs WE hab ich noch ein paar Stunden Uncharted 2 vor mir.


----------



## nightknight (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Die CE gibt es auch noch nicht! Zumindest hier in München weder im Game Stop noch Im Saturn!
So viel zum Thema lieber dei CE holen


----------



## JulianKupsch (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ja Mann, in Berlin hat man auch keine Chance an irgendeine PC-Version von DA zu kommen. Bin stundenlang durch die City gedüst, weil gestern ja noch gesagt wurde, die Lieferungen würden pünktlich kommen... -.-


----------



## TheRealBlade (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



JulianKupsch schrieb:


> Ja Mann, in Berlin hat man auch keine Chance an irgendeine PC-Version von DA zu kommen. Bin stundenlang durch die City gedüst, weil gestern ja noch gesagt wurde, die Lieferungen würden pünktlich kommen... -.-


 
  also ich habe eben am Alex bei Saturn Dragon age erstehen können. Die EAD-Nummer ist auch eine andere und bin grad am installieren. Werd denn mal bescheidgeben ob diese Version richtig installiert. 

 EDIT: die Version funzt einwandfrei  

 so ich bin denn mal über WE weg


----------



## stawacz79 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

mich würd mal interessieren wieviele jetzt losrennen zum alex


----------



## meth0d (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

also der elektro markt mit dem planeten hat mir eben das game in die hand gedrückt 

mich hat gestern der schlag getroffen als die sagten, defekte pc version^^

aber nun is ja alles gut.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

oh man EA weiß immer seinen ruf noch weiter zu schädigen. kein guter eindruck, wirklich nicht.


----------



## Andy19 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Amazon hat meine Dragon Age: Origins CE endlich verschickt,dann kann das Wochenende ja kommen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

So wie gesgat am Alex bei Saturn erstanden und die Version funktioniert einwandfrei 

 Jetzt nur noch was zu essen besorgen und denn bin ich fürs Wochenende beschäftigt.


----------



## alex1122 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ich war gerad bei media markt und die hatten das auch nicht weil die diese falsche version bekommen haben. werd morgen nochmmal gucken.


----------



## alex1122 (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ich war gerad bei media markt und die hatten das auch nicht weil die diese falsche version bekommen haben. werd morgen nochmmal gucken.


----------



## Jakobvs (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

In Berlin beim Saturn am Europa Center auch ne funktionierende Version ergattert, oh yeah.

 Mfg Jakobvs


----------



## SethWinterstein (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



TheRealBlade schrieb:


> So wie gesgat am Alex bei Saturn erstanden und die Version funktioniert einwandfrei
> 
> Jetzt nur noch was zu essen besorgen und denn bin ich fürs Wochenende beschäftigt.


 Nicht schlecht, ich hatte auch vor hinzufahren aber nach 4 Läden hier war mir das zu blöd. Erst Schönhauser, dann Gesundbrunnen, keine Lust mehr gehabt nochmal wohin zufahren nur um am Ende mit leeren Händen nach Hause zu kommen. Wie war Saturn am Alex denn bestückt?


----------



## ichmusssagen (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Jakobvs schrieb:


> In Berlin beim Saturn am Europa Center auch ne funktionierende Version ergattert, oh yeah.
> 
> Mfg Jakobvs


 

 häh???
 da war ich heute auch und es gab keine wegen der rückholaktion.. haben die nun schon wieder ne neue, oder war ich zu spät dran und die eigentlich funktionierenden wurden wieder zurückgenommen?


----------



## TheRealBlade (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



> Nicht schlecht, ich hatte auch vor hinzufahren
> aber nach 4 Läden hier war mir das zu blöd. Erst Schönhauser, dann
> Gesundbrunnen, keine Lust mehr gehabt nochmal wohin zufahren nur um am
> Ende mit leeren Händen nach Hause zu kommen. Wie war Saturn am Alex
> denn bestückt?


 
 Vorhin waren noch etwa 50 stück da oder so also mehr als genug ^^


----------



## Valarius (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Jetzt ist es mir auch egal..

Bin heimgekommen habe gesehen daß Amazon nocht nicht verschickt hat, bin auf EA und downloade es gerade.. in 1,5 Stunden kann ich dann loslegen...

YEAH!


----------



## Streiter-Innos (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

leute ich blick grad nicht durch.

 war heut beim saturn markt(bremen) und in den regalen war DA;O nicht vorzufinden. da inner software abteilung gibt es jedoch son software service stand und dort auf der theke lag dann DA . ich hab 2 minuten gewartet, kein mitarbeiter weit und breit. dann hab ich einfach zugeschnappt....

 hab jetzt die version, wo keine awards drauf sind und hinten der weiße punkt aufgeklebt ist.

 Frage: ist das jetzt die richtige version ?!

 hab 1. angst die aufzumachen, weil ich eben angst davor hab, dass ich die version später nich umtauschen kann.

 nen telefon hab ich auch nich, da neu hier hin gezogen. handy hab ich grad den letzten euro vertelefoniert für saturn -.-
 (vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett und ruft beim saturn in bremen für mich an ?  )

 was nun ? öffnen, oder lieber bis moin warten ?


----------



## TheRealBlade (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also meine hat auch einen weißen punkt und funktioniert. Und Awards oder so hatte die auch nich drauf.

 EAD_nummer: 07706313IS


----------



## einkaufswagen (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Komme gerade vom Mediamarkt in Mainz. die haben die Version ohne PCG Sticker und mit weißem Punkt auf der Rückseite erst gegen 18:00 in den Verkauf genommen, da es bis dahin hieß, diese sei ebenfalls fehlerhaft. Sie hätten kurz vor sechs allerdings eine Nachricht vom EA-Pressesprecher erhalten, der bestätigte, die Version sei doch in Ordnung. Nun, ich habe eiine davon hier und kann mit Sicherheit sagen - sie ist NICHT INSTALLIERBAR... also doch noch einen Tag länger warten


----------



## SubZero (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Tja, und der ganze Trubel ausgerechnet bei der PC Version, die ja eigentlich schon seit einem halben Jahr fertig ist... *hüstel*

Konnt ich mir jetzt grad nicht verkneifen, den Kommentar^^


----------



## SethWinterstein (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

So war doch beim Saturn am Alex, gigantischer Laden war zum ersten Mal da und man die haben ein ganzes Regal voll Dragon Age, im ernst das find ich unglaublich. Die scheinen das zuhaben, was allen anderen Läden momentan fehlt.^^
Aber 44 Euro normaler schöner Preis.^^


----------



## WarStorm (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

@ Streiter - Innos 
  Für den Fall das es nicht geht, hat man eigentlich immer eine Garantie von 3 Tagen. Einfach dann mit der DVD in den Saturn fahren und vorführen dass die nicht geht. Dann kriegt man ne neue Version und wenn die nicht geht das Geld zurück.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

@ Streiter-Innos

  Die mit dem weißen Punkt funktioniert, zumindest bei mir. Umtauschen kannste es auch so, Hauptsache du hast den Kassenbon.

  Gruß


----------



## Streiter-Innos (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ok, ich verlasse mich jetzt mal auf euch. ich hoffe das stimmt so, denn ich kann mir irgendwelche komplikationen finanziell nicht leisten. (studenten halt)


----------



## JulianKupsch (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

@SethWinterstein

 Du warst im Saturn am Alexanderplatz in Berlin?!? Ich war auch da und mir wurde gesagt, dass erst morgen die Lieferung mit den funktionierenden Versionen kommt. Die hatten auch keine Collectors Editions... -.- Ich war ca. 14Uhr da und du?? 

 Kann also erst morgen anfangen zu zocken...


----------



## Doppel-H (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hi zusammen!
Telefoniere gerade mit meinem Bruder - er hat es sich heute in Köln im Saturn geholt.
Gerade installiert und läuft!
Preis: Faire 44 Euro


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also meine CE wurde heute von Amazon abgeschickt ich hoffe sie ist morgen da glaube aber nicht dran ^^


----------



## Nikata (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Saturn in MG hat ebenfalls die Version. Grad am installieren. Die Frau meinte "Ich hab hinten 8 Kartons stehen, 7 sind kaputt, einer hat die richtige Version"


----------



## Streiter-Innos (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

danke leute. meine version funktioniert !


----------



## Rookster (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Puhh, heute um 9 Uhr MEZ wurde meine britische Version verschickt, trotz Royal Mail Streiks. Wenn's so läuft wie das letzte Mal kann ich am Samstag loslegen!


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich hab's jetzt endlich auch.

 Der Saturn war so nett, mich heute Nachmittag darüber zu informieren, dass sie jetzt doch einen Karton mit funktionierenden Exemplaren erhalten haben. Ich bin dann nach der Arbeit hin und hab' mir mein Exemplar geholt - für 44 € war's auch ein guter Preis.  

 Es funktioniert alles wunderbar, kein Fehler bis jetzt.

 Und wie man den DLC installiert, hab' ich auch schon rausgefunden.


----------



## IMSA172 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Bei mir isses saugeil. Liefertermin über Amazon is der 17.Dezember 2009. 
 Stonieren geht wohl auch nich mehr, da der Artikel sich bereits im "Versandprozess" befindet. 

 Was ein Mist!    bzw, was nun?!?


----------



## Joker131 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also meine CE Version ist im Postverteilerzentrum angekommen. Sprich ich bekomme sie heute in der früh 
Der Versand hat gerade mal ein Tag gedauert.
Das wird wohl ein laaaanger Freitag werden.


----------



## Querkopp (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



IMSA172 schrieb:


> Bei mir isses saugeil. Liefertermin über Amazon is der 17.Dezember 2009.
> Stonieren geht wohl auch nich mehr, da der Artikel sich bereits im "Versandprozess" befindet.
> 
> Was ein Mist!            bzw, was nun?!?
> ...


----------



## Morathi (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also ich hab meine Version bei Amazon UK per Express bestellt...immernoch günstiger. Gestern abendd losgeschickt, heute morgen da   .


----------



## AzraelSEt (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also:
Der zweite "Pressfehler" führte dazu, dass 3 deutsche Sprachdateien auf der 2ten DVD nicht entpackt werden konnten!!! Das ganze kann man umgehen, wenn man einfach das Spiel auf englisch installiert (nur 1te DVD benötigt) und dann die Dateien der 2ten DVD per Hand entpackt und die beschädigten 3 einfach auslässt. Es sind unwichtige Dateien.

Werd das Spiel trotzdem umtauschen gehen, aber heute ist Freitag und Saturn hat keine fehlerfreie Version bekommen..... mal schauen, um 12 Uhr ist nochmal Lieferung....

Ich will so ne Version ohne Kopierschutz


----------



## hfighter62 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



Joker131 schrieb:


> Also meine CE Version ist im Postverteilerzentrum angekommen. Sprich ich bekomme sie heute in der früh
> Der Versand hat gerade mal ein Tag gedauert.
> Das wird wohl ein laaaanger Freitag werden.


 

 Ich hoffe sehr Du bekommst die CE heute. Bei mir ist sie angeblich gestern 19.13 beim Paketzentrum angekommen. Seitdem stagniert die Sache. Dies ist ungewöhnlich. Ich hatte mal  ein ähnliches problem mit einem anderen Versand. da wurde das Paket 2 Wochen als versendet geführt auch bei DHL, da der unseriöse Versender die elektronische "Paketmarke" bezahlt hatte. Tatsächlich habe ich dann nach langem hin und her die Lieferung bekommen. Ich hoffe das ist bei AMAZON nicht so. Wäre schön wenn Du dich mal melden könntest, ob die Lieferung tatsächlich angekommen ist.


 Viele Grüße und viel Spaß !


----------



## DestinysHand (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

 Gestern um 10 uhr beim MediaMarkt gewesen :Kein DA !
Bei Saturn angerufen ,ins Auto gesetzt, das game gekauft !
Installiert ,konfiguriert angezockt: WOW geil!
Allerdings lässt die Grafik bzw die gestaltung der Umwelt an manchen Stellen wirklich zu wünschen übrig!
Und zur Gewaltdarstellung und dem Blut: Finde ich nicht so übetrieben wie beschrieben : hab mich nach dem was ich gelesen habe eher gewundert wo die Rote Suppe bleibt xD!
Die Videosequenzen dagegen sind schon sehr blutig teilweise.
Alles in allem würde ich dem Testergebnis zustimmen.
Das einzige was mich im Moment noch richtig stört ist die Tatsache das die Kampfanimatioanen und die Bewegungsabläufe im Kampf etwas "komisch"Aussehen und wenig abwechslungsreich sind. Hoffentlich tut sich da bei weiterem Levelaufstieg noch was.An sonsten werde ich jetzt etwas essen ,nen Kaffee trinken und eine Rauchen ,um dann wieder in die grandiose Welt die Bioware da erschaffen hat einzutauchen und den Planeten von den verderbten zu befreien HF GL CYA ------>PEACE!!!


----------



## DerPrediger (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

So, auch bei mir stornieren unmöglich, da im Versandprozess und Lieferung 17. Dezember. Die Codes für die BONUS-ITEMS habe ich aber bereits heute erhalten.
Eine derartige Schlamperei ist mir tatsächlich noch nie untergekommen, vor allem nicht bei Amazon. Von EA ist man ja mittlerweile einiges gewöhnt...


----------



## Querkopp (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Das ist in der Tat ein Witz, der mir bis heute so noch nicht untergekommen ist.

 "Voraussichtliche Lieferung 17.12.2009"
 Ist mir aber zu doof, jetzt schon wieder Amazon zu mailen und eine Standard-Antwort von Rangha Ragaschwuppia zu erhalten.........


----------



## BlackDead (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Nur mal zur Beruhigung bzgl. Amazon. 
 Es kann öfters vorkommen das ein zu später Liefertermin genannt wird aber sobald da steht das das Paket bald versendet wird ist alles in Ordnung und das Paket müsste in den nächsten 1 oder 2 Tagen kommen.


----------



## Morathi (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Wie gesagt, ich kann nur von absolutem Top-Service sprechen . Aber ich hab natürlich auch die englische Version.


----------



## Querkopp (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Dong Dong Dong.

 Runde 47:





 Lieferung voraussichtlich: 9. November 2009


----------



## lordhagen18 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also ich bekam eben Bestätigung von Amazon über den Versand von DA, standart version.
 Hoffentlich schaffts die Post bis morgen


----------



## auman (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Beruhigung bzgl. Amazon.
> Es kann öfters vorkommen das ein zu später Liefertermin genannt wird aber sobald da steht das das Paket bald versendet wird ist alles in Ordnung und das Paket müsste in den nächsten 1 oder 2 Tagen kommen.


 Gestern stand bei mir schon den ganzen Tag '...bald...' da. Am Nachmittag dann '...noch nicht versendet...', am Abend wieder '...bald...' und heute steht da wieder '...nicht...'. Sauhaufen!


----------



## Joker131 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



hfighter62 schrieb:


> Joker131 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also meine CE Version ist im Postverteilerzentrum angekommen. Sprich ich bekomme sie heute in der früh
> ...


 Meine ist um 09.30 Uhr angekommen und funzt.

 Vielen Dank.


----------



## nox1983 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ich hab es eben beim Saturn in Köln gekauft. Installation verlief reibungslos.^^


----------



## IMSA172 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also mein Amazonkonto sagt mir jetzt auch, dass dat DIng heute verschickt wurde. Lieferung wohl angeblich bis Montag.


----------



## SIKORA1 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also ich habe meins im Media Markt in Viernheim gekauft, die hatten gestern die "richtige" Version


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Ist die Unterscheidung der richtigen und falschen versionen von hier richtig?


----------



## Radamesh (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Also die CE ist ebenfalls Fehlerhaft, so die Info von Gamestop und die Lieferung soll noch angeblich ein wenig dauern... Die normale Version von Dragon Age (Fehlerfrei) soll angeblich ab morgen überall erhältlich sein


----------



## Neysimes (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

hurra ich war vorhin in Saturn in Halle/Saale. Hatte 
wenig Hoffnung das ich es dort finde und siehe da 
da standen doch tatsächlich 4 CE´s rum. Habe 
gleich zugegriffen. Bin grad am Installieren.
An alle anderen haltet durch^^


----------



## einkaufswagen (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Wer ein 64Bit System sein eigen nennt und Probleme mit der Installation hat (bricht immer an der selben Stelle wegen eines "Datenfehlers" ab), wird hier fündig:

http://daforums.bioware.com/viewtopic.html?topic=702611&forum=146

Ich frage mich weshalb es noch keine Stellungnahme seitens EA dazu gibt...


----------



## Christian080277 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Hab das Spiel seit gestern, Steam kauf, 1.Patch schon drauf......als Adliger Mensch grad zum Grauen Wächter geworden.....super Spiel....mehr kann ich gar nicht dazu sagen


----------



## Meatsucker (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



einkaufswagen schrieb:


> Wer ein 64Bit System sein eigen nennt und Probleme mit der Installation hat (bricht immer an der selben Stelle wegen eines "Datenfehlers" ab), wird hier fündig:
> 
> http://daforums.bioware.com/viewtopic.html?topic=702611&forum=146
> 
> Ich frage mich weshalb es noch keine Stellungnahme seitens EA dazu gibt...


   Hat in meinem Fall leider nicht geholfen  Hat es schon irgendjemand auf Vista64 zum laufen gebracht? Und wenn ja, wie? Flippe langsam aus.


----------



## daspossum (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

hmmm wundert mich ehrlich gesagt sehr. offenburg ist wahrlich keine metropole, aber im media markt am donnerstag mittag war alles voll mit funktionierenden versionen (aufkleber auf der rückseite usw). ich zocke es jetzt seit donnerstag nachmittag - es ist sooo geil   !!


----------



## Meatsucker (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Habe das Game jetzt nach vielen Stunden herumprobierens endlich auf meinem 64bit Vista zum laufen bringen können. Hätte echt kotzen können, was ich dafür für einen Aufwand betreiben mußte. Das merkwürdige war, daß auf meiner Version, die ich heute von Amazon bekommen habe, sowohl der Aufkleber der PCGames (Also defekte Version) als auch der kleine Runde weiße Punkt hinten auf der Hülle war (Also lauffähige Version). Sehr verwirrend das.
 Mittlerweile habe ich es gar geschafft, daß ich den Patch installieren konnte, obwohl die Art, wie ich das Spiel installiert habe, bzw. installieren MUSSTE, ja höchst inoffiziell war. Was mich jetzt noch stört, ist, daß der DLC, für den ich meine Codes eingelöst habe, nicht angezeigt, geschweige denn heruntergeladen und installiert wird.  Registriert habe ich das Spiel sowohl bei EA als auch auf der Biowareseite. Weiß jemand, was ich da machen kann?


----------



## CIMO551 (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

hallo ich bin neu hier und habe heute auch von amazon dragon age
  origins geliefert bekommen. und genauso wie mein vor redner habe ich
  vorne auf der verpackung einen game star und pc games aufckleber und
  auf der anderen seite einen kleinen, weißen und runden aufkleber. ach ja und wenn ich in amazon auf  lieferung verfolgen gehe steht da immer "



  Lieferung voraussichtlich: 9. November 2009    "

  weiß jemand ob meine version eine deffekte version ist ?
  und warum auf amazon immer noch  Lieferung voraussichtlich: 9. November 2009 angezeigt wird    ?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



CIMO551 schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob meine version eine deffekte version ist ?


 Wie wäre es, wenn du das an deinem Rechner ausprobierst und das Game installierst? ^^


----------



## CIMO551 (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

die installation funktioniert ja nicht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



CIMO551 schrieb:


> die installation funktioniert ja nicht.


   Versuch mal, es in Englisch zu installieren, dann kannst du im Spiel, soweit ich weiss, wieder alles auf deutsch stellen, wurde hier im Thread aber schon mal erwähnt ...


----------



## Meatsucker (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



CIMO551 schrieb:


> die installation funktioniert ja nicht.


   Wo bricht die Installation denn ab? Auf der ersten oder der zweiten DVD? Was für ein OS benutzt Du? Also, die Version, die ich heute bei Amazon gekriegt habe ist scheinbar in Ordnung. Das Problem besteht eher durch mein 64bit- Betriebssystem.


----------



## CIMO551 (7. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ich versuche die 1. cd zu installieren.  wenn ich versuche das spiel auf deutsch zu installieren bricht die installation ungefähr nach der hälfte ab.
 wenn ich dragon age aber auf english installiere bricht die installation kurz vor dem ende ab. ich benutze bis ich mein pc aus der reperatur kriege meinen alten windows xp 32 bit.


----------



## Meatsucker (8. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



CIMO551 schrieb:


> ich versuche die 1. cd zu installieren. wenn ich versuche das spiel auf deutsch zu installieren bricht die installation ungefähr nach der hälfte ab.
> wenn ich dragon age aber auf english installiere bricht die installation kurz vor dem ende ab. ich benutze bis ich mein pc aus der reperatur kriege meinen alten windows xp 32 bit.


   Das ist sehr merkwürdig, daß es auf einem Rechner mit 32bit-Os solche Probleme macht. Wäre es die defekte Version, sollte das Problem eigentlich nur auftauchen, wenn Du das Spiel auf Deutsch installieren willst. Bei all den Problemen die ich hatte, auf dem Rechner meiner Freundin (32bit) ließ sich alles sofort installieren. Auf mienem Rechner habe ich einfach alle Rar-Files die auf den DVDs waren ein einen Ordner entpackt und später die übrigen Files der ersten DVD ebenfalls in diesen Ordner geschmissen. Danach lief es. Allerdings gab es noch das Problem, daß zwei der Rar-Files auf meinem Rechner als defekt angezeigt wurden und sich nicht entpacken ließen. Auch hier ließ sich das aber tadellos auf dem Rechner meiner Feundin machen und dann rüber kopieren. Ich schätze, daß hat auch die Installation bei mir versaut. Ich habe dann nur noch den Reg-Eintrag bei meiner Freundin exportiert und auf meinem  Rechner eingefügt, dann ging es. Nach einem Neustart des Rechners ließ sich dann sogar der Patch installieren. Allerdings wurde der Autoupdater des Spiels nicht installiert, weswegen ich keine DLC runterladen kann.
 Wie Du siehst, alles ziemlich kompliziert und ein echtes Armutszeugnis für EA.


----------



## stawacz79 (8. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

hmm also ich hab auch xp32,und hab bisher keine probleme


----------



## Meatsucker (8. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab auch xp32,und hab bisher keine probleme


   Das Problem was ich hatte ist auch eigentlich nur auf 64bit-Systemen bekannt, zumindest soweit ich das "ergooglen" konnte. Woran es liegt, kann ich auch nicht sagen, da es auch nicht bei allen Systemen auftritt. Auffällig ist, daß sich bestimmte Dateien auf der DVD auf manchen Rechnern ohne Probleme entpacken lassen und auf anderen Rechnern nicht, was dann zum Abbruch der Installation führt. Als wenn irgendetwas im Hintergrund das entpacken unterbricht. Was das ist, und warum es das tut weiß ich nicht. Virenscanner? Laufwerk mit schlechter Fehlerkorrektur? Kann sein, glaube ich aber nicht, da hier laut verschiedner Foren auch schon viel herumexperimentiert wurde. Bin gespannt, was sich EA da irgendwann mal zur Verbesserung der Situation einfallen läßt. Hoffe nur, daß da noch was kommt, da ich gerne meinen Gratis-DLC nutzen würde.


----------



## CIMO551 (8. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

ich versuchs dann mal auf meinem laptop zu installieren.
 mal schauen ob das klappt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

Bei mir brach die Installation unter xp32 auch beim Entpacken von Dateien auf der ersten DVD ab. Angeblich sei eine Datei nicht gefunden bzw. der Datenträger entfernt worden.
 Nach einem kurzen Anflug von Panik habe ich die Installation erneut gestartet und da funktionierte es plötzlich.


----------



## CIMO551 (8. November 2009)

*AW: News - Dragon Age: Origins: Release zurückgezogen? Kopierschutz vergessen?*

naja nach einiger zeit herum expeimentieren hat sich immer noch nichts getan. auf dem laptop hat es auch nicht geklappt. ich habe ea auch schon eine naricht geschickt. 


   ok es geht.


----------

